# New White CT!!



## Marshall (May 13, 2011)

HI ALL! Im new to the forum. =) Recently I finally realize my dream of owning a white betta fish. Been wanting a white betta fish since i was a kid. When i got my first pay, i went straight to a fish farm and got this awesome fish!
I had a few betta fishes before when i was a kid, but none of them seems to have a long life under my care. But worry not as i studied how to care for betta fishes before i got this awesomeO! Really hope i can have give it a paradise for it to live in for the rest of its live. haha!
Here are some picture i took to share with the world! Enjoy!
I have yet decided on a name, please help me with some creative names if possible Thanks!!

The tank is actually more spacious before i put all those plants, sands and pebbles in. But it seems to provide more hiding and sleeping place for my fish. A timer feeding device to take care of it becos of my long working hours.
View attachment 28456


View attachment 28455


Doing bubble nest! Really Really Really Really wanted to breed more white CT bettas... but i dun have enough time & space to take care of them. 
View attachment 28454


View attachment 28453


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

He is absolutely beautiful and the tank looks really nice. I bet he is loving it! You could fill it up more if you just put some plastic wrap over the top with some holes punched. It wouldn't really take away from the look of the tank and he would have more water.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

wow! Never seen an all white ct...he is beautiful!


----------



## Marshall (May 13, 2011)

I had two betta before.. When i woke up in the morning.. One of my betta was died on the floor.. And the other was almost died, jumping on the floor as well. Saved it just in time. But the other lost was a devastating.. I never fill up my tank to almost full after what happened..
I tired to construct a net-like-cover, but it collapse on the next day.. Lol. But i notice my fish never tires jumps before which ease my worries greatly..

Yeah! he is a beauty, i must let it live a long life! =) Thanks!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Marshall said:


> I had two betta before.. When i woke up in the morning.. One of my betta was died on the floor.. And the other was almost died, jumping on the floor as well. Saved it just in time. But the other lost was a devastating.. I never fill up my tank to almost full after what happened..
> I tired to construct a net-like-cover, but it collapse on the next day.. Lol. But i notice my fish never tires jumps before which ease my worries greatly..
> 
> Yeah! he is a beauty, i must let it live a long life! =) Thanks!


I have had the same thing happen it is very upsetting! You could also try making a lid out of plexiglass and drill small holes for air.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forums! He's beautiful - gerat find!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Good luck with him I had a pure white ct too could have been his twin but he died after two days I was heart broken


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Whoot... Well, I guess is just my betta that is so fat (not really fat) and lazy to jump, it only jumps 0.5cm out of the water hahahaha.

Anyway, great find indeed, it's gorgeous, does he have a name yet?


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

@SillyCone - My bettas never have tried to jump out. A couple of them leap for the food but that is it. You're not the only one. Thank goodness too because all of their tanks are gapping open on water changing day while I work on them. As I finish restarting the filters and such the tanks get closed back up but til then they have opportunity to leap out and don't.

@Marshall - I totally understand. It was just a suggestion.  Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

When I saw him I thought of glue so why don't you name him *ELMER*


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

*elmer*


----------

